
Distributed Simulation and the Time Warp Operating System (1987) [pdf] - tosh
http://ftp.cs.ucla.edu/tech-report/198_-reports/870042.pdf
======
crocal
Very good stuff. The only drawback of this approach is that it must be limited
to environments where the state can be stored to allow the time warp. When
heterogeneous /hardware/ in the loop enters in the simulation, it becomes
impractical because either the state cannot be extracted or because the
´discipline' required in the coding has not been followed (and sometimes
cannot). However, the pattern of storing an 'antimessage' can be used to
enable VCR forward / reverse during replay of a live sim. Very powerful.

------
gte525u
Georgia tech at one time had code base based on these ideas as an HLA
simulation architecture. I'm not sure if it is under active development still
or not. If I remember right, it was free as in beer but you had to contact
someone to download.

[http://www.cc.gatech.edu/computing/pads/tech-parallel-
gtw.ht...](http://www.cc.gatech.edu/computing/pads/tech-parallel-gtw.html)

~~~
lgrapenthin
Brian Beckman recently asked questions on the Clojure mailing list indicating
that he is working on sth. related in Clojure.

